# login will nicht

## Meerrettich

Hi,

Ich hab gentoo von stage-3 aus installiert, alles nach Anleitung (chroot, Passwort gesetzt ...). Er startet auch sauber, will aber keine Benutzer annehmen, selbst root nicht. Soweit ich weiß sollte er alle Loginnamen aus Sicherheitsgrüngen annehmen und nach dem Passwort fragen auch wenn es den Benutzer gar nicht gibt. Per ssh kann ich mich einloggen als root oder als normaler Benutzer.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

----------

## nono

Hi,

was mir dabei spontan einfällt.... Bist du in der Gruppe "wheel"?

Ciao, Nono.

----------

## Meerrettich

Nein, daran lags nicht. Ich hab eine optionale Zeile in /etc/pam.d/login sprich "session    optional    /lib/security/pam_console.so " ausgeklammert und siehe da es funktioniert.

----------

